# My old Blazer Basketball cards (pics inside)



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*Since its so boring around here lately.*


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*more*


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

:grinning:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*My Favorite White Boys at the time.*


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

I might post some more later...If you want. Scott Skiles is the man, if you disagree you're wrong...:laugh: 


My favorite Card is that Wayne Cooper with the star on it...That card is straight fire.:bbanana:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Great to see the Cards from the past.

If ANYONE knows of a Bob Gross / Trail Blazers 1976-1977 card........

Please PM me - I want it.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

I'll trade you my Danny Young Upperdeck Card for your Skybox Clyde Drexler Card.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I used to be into collecting cards. 

My best cards imo :

Isaiah Thomas rookie
Steve Young rookie (NFL)
Shaq Rookie
Jordan #45 , 1st game come back card
ARod College card
Tmac Rookie


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*These cards arent really worth anything..But I dig them.*


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hype #9</b>!
> I'll trade you my Danny Young Upperdeck Card for your Skybox Clyde Drexler Card.


I have 40 of those.:gbanana: Seriously...

I dont have any Danny Young though..The only thing I can remember him doing was hitting a half court shot that didnt count at the end of some playoff game.:grinning:


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

I miss the old days (91, 92?) when card collecting was easy. Now if you want any of the good cards, you're expected to drop at least 20 bucks a pack, for 3 cards. Ugh.

I stopped seriously collecting in 96/97. I was all of 12 years old. It got too expensive. At least I got some good rookies (Kobe, KG, Marbury).


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

I sold most of my cards..Cards are worthless today, most of the ones you see here are in mint condition..I doubt I could get 20 bucks for them today.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I once had one of those DR J cards/stickers from the early 80's. My mom was putting my stuff away at the time, and accidentially put a felt tip pen on top of it..and the card sucked up the ink. I also had Barkleys rookie card in the same pile...

the cards, at the time, was worth 200 bucks or something.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*That sucks^*








:headbang:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*Clyde is my all time favorite Blazer..*

His cards should be worth more...I bought that All Star card for a quarter...I'm sure it isnt worth much more than that today.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

The supreme court card is awesome. :yes:


----------



## Son of Bintim (Jan 21, 2004)

I too collect basketball cards and have a bunch of old blazers. Also, love the cards Blaze_Rocks.:yes:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*Check out those shorts..*

:jump:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Other Blazer collectable I have : Bulls vs Blazers Nintendo game


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

/me looks for blazers cards in his collection


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

ok here some i found , not old though











annnnnnd


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

anybody have any of those old franz bball cards of the blazers?? :yes:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow almost 300 views and hardly any replies.:laugh: Just goes to show I dont have any friends. :rotf:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Cool cards Blayza...I stopped collecting when I was 13 or 14...Even though I quit collecting I'd love to have those Rider and Sheed cards.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I have a '77-'78 Topps Bill Walton (Card #1 in that year's card list). I still remember popping it open right after telling my friend I never get any good cards.



Maybe I'll post a pic of it sometime when I have a moment.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deanwoof</b>!
> anybody have any of those old franz bball cards of the blazers?? :yes:


Yep. I think I've got Terry Porter and Mychal Thompson. Darnell Valentine?

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>deanwoof</b>!
> anybody have any of those old franz bball cards of the blazers?? :yes:


in 1990, my dad got my brother and I the complete sheet of franz bread cards from the "franz guy" who delievered bread at Fred Meyer. These were the ones with the old and new blazers..

mine got kind of ruined, and my brothers was in mint condition the last time I saw it. 

Both worth the same. bupkiss.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>deanwoof</b>!
> anybody have any of those old franz bball cards of the blazers?? :yes:


I have some of those. I also have some of the old Trail Blazer cards that the Portland Police used to put out many years ago.


----------



## burnside (Apr 15, 2014)

I have some old sets of Trailblazer Cards that were given out by Portland Police.They are of 83-84 almost like new.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Random.


----------

